# جماعات مجهولة تطالب بطرد المسيحيين من رفح والكنيسة تطلب تدخل الدولة!!!!



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*قالت مصادر مطلعة، إن مجهولين وجهوا تحذيرات شديدة اللهجة إلى المسيحيين بمدينة رفح، لمطالبتهم بالمغادرة وترك المدينة خلال يومين، وكذلك مغادرة جمع المسيحيين بسيناء.

وأضافت المصادر، أن رسالة تحذير تم توجيها إلى بعض المسيحيين برفح تطالبهم بالرحيل، وأن هناك تحقيقات أمنية جارية بشأن هذا الأمر، للتأكد من مصدر الرسالة.

وبشأن ما تردد عن توزيع منشور بهذا الشأن على بعض المسيحيين الذين أصابتهم حالة من الخوف نظرا لعدم تواجد الأمن فى رفح، وبالتالى قد يتعرضون لعمليات تصفية من العناصر المسلحة الرافضة لوجودهم، خاصة أن عناصر مسلحة سبق ودمرت كنيسة الأم المقدسة فى المدينة أيام الثورة، وكتبوا على جدرانها تهديدات للمسيحيين تطالب بطردهم.

علق الأنبا ميخائيل من كنيسة شمال سيناء، قائلا: "أولا نحن سمعنا فقط بالمنشورات ولم تصلنا منشورات أو نتحصل على أحدها، وأيضا هذه ليست المرة الأولى، فسبق وأن تلقى الإخوة فى رفح تهديدات كثيرة ومماثلة ليس المسيحيين فقط بل لكل أبناء رفح، حيث سبق أن طالبت العناصر المسلحة بخروجهم جميعا من سيناء".

والحل كما يراه الأنبا ميخائيل فى تصريحه الخاص لـ" اليوم السابع"، هو بسط سيادة ونفوذ الدولة وتكثيف التواجد الأمنى فعليا وحماية الشعب فى رفح وسيناء سواء مسيحيين أو مسلمين والقبض على العناصر التى تهدد امن الوطن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*أين انت يا رئيس لكل المصريين ..؟؟؟!!!!!!!​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يرحمنا---
 اشكرك على الخبر--


----------



## karas pop (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*رئيس مصر لكل الفلسطينين*​


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2012)

يريدونها امارة اسلامية  ؟؟؟
المسيحين اهل واصل هذا الوطن لن تسطيعوا ان تخرجوهم منهم بهجميتكم هذة


----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهولون يمهلون الأقباط 48ساعة لمغادرة سيناء





الثلاثاء, 18 سبتمبر 2012 10:45


صورة أرشيفية

خاص: الدستور
وجه مجهولون انذار لجميع المسيحيين المقيمين في شبة جزيرة سيناء بمغادرتها فورًا وخلال 48 ساعة فقط وإلا سوف يرون مايكرهونه، وقد أدى ذلك إلى حالة من الخوف والرعب لدى المسيحيين المتواجدين في سيناء، حيث إن المسيحيين والأقباط المتواجدين فى شبة جزيرة سيناء من الموظفين والعاملين.
وقد صرح مصدر من كنسية العريش بشمال سيناء أن الذي حدث هو ليس توزيع منشورات على المسيحيين فى سيناء، ولكن القصة هى توجه اثنين من الملثمين المجهولين الشخصية الى صاحب محل بقالة فى رفح، وتسليمه ورقة وإنذار مكتوب فيها "على جميع المسيحيين الخروج من سيناء ومغادرتها خلال 48 ساعة فقط" ولقد قام على الفور صاحب محال البقالة بتسليم تلك الورقة والانذار الى أقرب كمين للجيش في رفح ولم يتم توزيع أى منشورات ولم تصلنا فى الكنيسة أى أوراق أو معلومات غير ذلك.
بينما صرح مصدر أمني مصري مسئول أن الورقة بالفعل تم تسليمها الى جهة سيادية أمنية مصرية وجاري التعامل معها وتبين الحقيقة وجارى التحقيق من البقال الذى تم تسليمة الورقة التى سلمت إليه من قبل مجهولين وأضاف المصدر أن الأجهزة الأمنية اتخذت هذا الإنذار مأخذ الجد وجارى عمل اللازم بالتنسيق مع القيادات العليا السياسية والأمنية في القاهرة.

الدستور


----------



## karas pop (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*شوية رعاع بجد*​


----------



## هالة الحب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هما افتكروا نفسهم اصحاب الارض ولا ايه


----------



## منمونة منمونة (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كل اخوانى المسيحين نحن اصحاب مصر مثلكم واللى يقول غير كدة يبقى غلطان 
وربنا ينتقم من اللى خلانا مسلم ومسيحى كل واحد مشحون ع التانى 
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> كل اخوانى المسيحين نحن اصحاب مصر مثلكم واللى يقول غير كدة يبقى غلطان
> وربنا ينتقم من اللى خلانا مسلم ومسيحى كل واحد مشحون ع التانى
> ​




*متفق معك...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> تلقى الإخوة فى رفح تهديدات كثيرة ومماثلة ليس المسيحيين فقط بل لكل أبناء رفح، حيث سبق أن طالبت العناصر المسلحة بخروجهم جميعا من سيناء"
> 
> *



*سيناريو توطين الفلسطينين فى شريط ساحلى شمال سيناء متفق بشأنه بين حماس واسرائيل واميركا والأخوان ........ وطز فى مصر *


----------



## jajageorge (19 سبتمبر 2012)

غضب فى سيناء من المنشورات المجهولة التى تطالب المسيحيين بالرحيل من رفح

الأربعاء، 19 سبتمبر 2012 - 13:53
صورة ارشيفية​رفح - عبد الحليم سالم


سيطرت حالة من الغضب على أهالى شمال سيناء جراء ما تردد حول توزيع منشورات مجهولة لمطالبة المسيحيين بالرحيل من مدينة رفح معتبرين أن ما حدث هدفه بث الفتنة بين أبناء الوطن خاصة أن العلاقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين جيدة عبر السنوات الماضية والأيام الحالية. 

أعرب محمد عصمت أمين عام حزب المواطن المصرى بشمال سيناء عن غضبه الشديد قائلا طول عمر العلاقة طيبة مع الإخوة المسيحيين ونعيش معا وعلاقتنا ممتدة ومتشعبة. 

وأضاف عصمت أعتقد أن ما حدث هدفه إحداث حالة من الفزع ولفت نظر الأمن إلى الابتعاد عن عمليات سيناء وتشتيت تركيزه وطالب كافة الأجهزة بالتحرك الواعى المناسب لاحتواء هذا الأمر والقبض على من يرون الفتنة. 

حاتم عبد الهادى السيد أمين عام حزب المصريين الأحرار قال يجب ألا نضخم الأمر لأن المسألة لا تعدو كون شخص أو مجموعة تريد بث الفتنة ولابد أن نقول لهم إن ما تفعلونه لن يؤثر وعلمت أن المسلمين فى رفح أبدوا استعدادهم لحماية الإخوة المسيحيين رافضين رحيلهم مطلقا. 

وأضاف عبد الهادى، سيناء تختلف عن كل المحافظات هى الأرض المقدسة وأرض الأنبياء وطول عمر علاقتنا بالمسيحيين جيدة وطيبة ولم تشبها شائبة. 

الناشط السياسى محمد ناجى حبشة انتقد المنشور وقال لابد للجميع أن يعلم أن وحدة الوطن أساس تماسكه ولا يمكن أبدا التفريط فيها ولن يسمح أحد بترحيل أى مسيحى من وطنه جميعنا سنتصدى لذلك وطالب من تيار الإسلام السياسى سواء حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب النور والدعوة السلفية الإعلان عن موقفهم صراحة حتى نقطع الطريق أمام من يحاول بث الفتنة فى الوطن. 

من جانبه قال القس ميخائيل أنطون، كاهن كنيسة مارجرجس بالعريش، إن من يحاول نفى المنشور يتبع نفس السياسات السابقة فى التعتيم ، مضيفا " أنا تحققت من الأمر ووجد ورقة مكتوبة بخط اليد أرسلت لأحد التجار المسيحيين برفح تهدده وتطالب برحيل المسيحيين فتم التواصل مع الجهات الأمنية والمحافظ". 

وتابع أنطون قائلا "عمرنا كويسين مع بعض"، والكنائس مفتوحة والصلوات فى موعدها، وأظن أن وراء الموضوع شخصا يستغل الأوضاع فى سيناء لعمل شو إعلامي" وأضاف أنطون أنه حرر محضراً رسمياً بالواقعة فى مديرية الأمن لعدم وجود قسم شرطة برفح، موضحاً أنهم يعيشون فى كنف الدولة الإسلامية، والكنيسة تعامل الدولة بكافة أطيافها. 

يذكر أن مدينة رفح تعانى من انفلات أمنى لعدم وجود قوات للشرطة من أحداث ثورة 25 يناير حيث لم يتم بعد افتتاح قسم الشرطة.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*مجهولان يوجهان إنذارا للمسيحيين المقيمين فى سيناء بمغادرتها خلال 48 ساعة*

*مجهولان يوجهان إنذارا للمسيحيين المقيمين فى سيناء بمغادرتها خلال 48 ساعة* *





كتب ::  حقوق دوت كوم 

وجه مجهولان إنذارا لجميع المسيحيين المقيمين فى شبه جزيرة  سيناء  بمغادرتها فورا وخلال 48 ساعة فقط وإلا سوف يرون ما يكرهونه وقد أدى  ذلك  إلى حالة من الخوف والرعب لدى المسيحيين المتواجدين فى سيناء حيث إن   المسيحيين والأقباط المتواجدين فى شبه جزيرة سيناء من الموظفين والعاملين   فقط و أهالى سيناء جميعا من المسلمين السنة فقط. 

وقد صرح مصدر من كنسية العريش بشمال سيناء إن الذى حدث هو  ليس توزيع  منشورات على المسيحيين فى سيناء ولكن القصة هى أن اثنين من  الملثمين  المجهولي الشخصية توجها إلى صاحب محل بقالة فى رفح وسلماه ورقة  وإنذارا  مكتوب فيه على جميع المسيحيين الخروج من سيناء ومغادرتها خلال 48  ساعة فقط. 

وقام صاحب محال البقالة بتسليم تلك الورقة والإنذار إلى  أقرب كمين  للجيش فى رفح ولم يتم توزيع أى منشورات ولم تصلنا فى الكنيسة أى  أوراق أو  معلومات غير ذلك. 
بينما صرح مصدر أمنى مصرى مسئول إن الورقة بالفعل تم  تسليمها إلى جهة  سيادية أمنية مصرية وجارى التعامل معها لمعرفة ملابسات  هذا التهديد . وجارى  التحقيق مع البقال الذى تم تسليمه الورقة من قبل  مجهولين. 

وأضاف المصدر أن الأجهزة الأمنية اتخذت هذا الإنذار مأخذ  الجد وجارى  عمل اللازم بالتنسيق مع القيادات العليا السياسية والأمنية فى  القاهرة.* 

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاعتداء على اقباط رفح وتهجيرهم*

*الاعتداء  على قبطي برفح بعد منشورات جهادية تطالب الأقباط بمغادرة المدينة






اعتدى ملثمان، مساء أمس الثلاثاء، على مواطن قبطي يدعي ممدوح نصيف، صاحب محل بقالة في مدينة رفح، باطلاق النيران تجاهه دون اصابته . ** 

الرصاصات كسرت الواجهة الأمامية للمحل، وأتلفت بعض مقتنياته من بضاعة  وأرفف، فيما تجمع أهالى المدينة للتعبير عن استيائهم مما حدث، مؤكدين أن  الدين الإسلامى يعطى الأمان للجار والغريب. *

*وألقى جموع الحاضرين باللوم على قوات الجيش والشرطة، الذين تغيبوا عن المدينة، تاركين أهلها عرضةً للمنحرفين والتكفيريين. ** 

يأتى ذلك على خلفية قيام ملثم، الأسبوع الماضي، بتسليم نصيف بيانًا،  يهدد أقباط رفح للرحيل عن سيناء خلال 48 ساعة، او تحمل ما ينتظرهم من أذى. *​ 
http://www.elsaba7.com/NewsDtl.aspx?Id=23760


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 سبتمبر 2012)

اتمنى من الدقة فىنقل الخبر اولا لان البلد مش ناقصة مصائب والرب يحفظ الجميع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 سبتمبر 2012)

دلوقتي بقي الاهمال عالجيش 

تيب​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى من الدقة فىنقل الخبر اولا لان البلد مش ناقصة مصائب والرب يحفظ الجميع


 
لينك مصدر الخبر موجود اخر المشاركة
الخبر منشور على مواقع اخبارية كتير


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*هجرة جماعية للأسر المسيحية من رفح.. تهديدات بالقتل وحرق البيوت وراء الهجرة.. والكنيسة تطالب بالتصدى لمخططات الترحيل.. والمحافظ يصدر نشرة نقل جماعية للموظفين المسيحيين بدلا من تأمين المنطقة*

 



​الأنبا قزمان راعى كنائس شمال سيناء​ 
http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml
تأبى محافظة شمال سيناء أن تغيب عن المشهد العام فى مصر، فكلما هدأت الأمور فى نطاق العمليات العسكرية اشتعلت فى مناطق أخرى، لعل آخرها اعتزام قرابة 23 أسرة مسيحية ترك ديارها وممتلكاتها فى رفح، للنجاة بحياتها من العناصر المتشددة التى تهددها، والتى أطلقت النار على أحد المتاجر المسيحية برفح.

وتسود حالة من القلق والخوف والغضب الأسر المسيحية المقيمة فى رفح جراء إطلاق النار على محل تاجر مسيحى يدعى أبو جورج يوم أمس الأول، ونتيجة استمرار التهديدات لهم بمغادرة المكان، وخوفا على أطفالها الصغار وطلاب المدارس جراء التهديدات المتصاعدة، فى ظل انفلات أمنى غير مسبوق وانعدام تواجد الأمن فى المنطقة، والمفاجأة أن رفح بعد 30 سنة باتت خالية من المسيحيين، كل الأسر التى تعيش فى رفح هاجرت، وتركت بيوتها ومحلاتها ومدارس أولادها، وانتقلت للعيش عند أسر أخرى فى العريش، مما أدى لارتفاع الإيجارات بشكل جنونى.

ولكن الأمر المثير للدهشة، هو أن يأمر محافظ شمال سيناء اللواء سيد حرحور بنقل الموظفين الأقباط، بنشرة ندب جماعية للعمل بالعريش، بدلا من توفير الأمن والاستقرار لهم، وذلك تأكيدا لما سبق وانفرد به "اليوم السابع" حول نية المسيحيين المغادرة إثر منشورات تهديديه لهم.

سيناء باتت فى أخطر مراحلها بعد تهجير المسيحيين، سيأتى الدور على المسلمين من أبناء الوادى ثم بقية المسلمين لليتم ترك رفح إمارة للجماعات المسلحة المتشددة المقربة من حماس.

البداية كما يقول الأنبا قزمان راعى كنائس شمال سيناء الأسقف العام، كانت بمنشور تم تركه فى محلين تجاريين يطالب المسيحيين بالمغادرة وإلا سيتعرضون للقتل، فتم إبلاغ الأمن عن المنشور، ورغم القلق إلا أن الأهالى لم تغادر والأمن لم يتحرك، لكن أول أمس تعرض محل تجار ملك أبو جورج أحد المسيحيين لإطلاق نار كثيف ليلا، وصاحبه بداخله، لكن الله نجاه وتحطم المحل، وبعد إطلاق النار فى المنطقة لم يجد المسيحيون من يحميهم فغادرت كل الأسر المسيحية رفح وتتواجد حاليا فى العريش.

وأضاف الأنبا قزمان: "هذا ليس حلا أن نترك أرضنا الأرض المقدسة أرض الأنبياء، الحل أن تبسط الدولة نفوذها على الحدود، وأن تحمى أبناءها، وألا تتركها مفتوحة للجماعات المسلحة، لأنه المرحلة الثانية سيتم تهجير بقية الأهالى، وتسيطر هذه الجماعات على المنطقة"، مشيرا إلى حالة من الغضب العارم لدى المسيحيين فى سيناء جراء ما يحدث.

الأنبا ميخائيل انطون من كنيسة العريش قال فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع": "للأسف الأسر فى رفح تلقت تهديدات كثيرة، وأطلق النار على محل تاجر، ومع التهديدات المستمرة، لم تجد هذه الأسر إلا المغادرة خوافا على حياتهم، مضيفا "سبق وتعرضت الكنيسة فى رفح لإحراق وتفجير وتشويه دون تحرك لضبط العناصر التى تفعل ذلك".

إيهاب لويس أحد المهجرين من رفح، وكان يعمل مدرسا، قال لـ"اليوم السابع"، "كنت فى رفح وغادرت خوفا على حياة أسرتى، بيتى معرض لأن يحرق فى أى وقت، محل أبو جورج أجبروه على بيعه ورموا بضاعته فى الشارع، حياتى كلها تغيرت، عندى أسرة وأطفال، الوضع فى رفح صعب تهديدات ليل نهار، وأبناؤنا منذ أسبوع وهم لا يذهبون للمدارس، والحل كما يراه المحافظ صدور نشرة نقل جماعى لنا للعريش"، متسائلا: "كيف أعيش فى العريش والإيجارات مرتفعة"؟، مطالبا بتوفير مساكن لهم من المحافظة. 

وأضاف "كنت أخاف أن أمارس عملى مع التلاميذ فى رفح، كانت نظرات البعض لى صعبة وكأننى أجنبى أعيش بينهم"، موضحا أن كل ذلك كان بعد الثورة لكن الأوضاع قبلها كانت رائعة، وكانت العلاقة أروع مع المسلمين". 

وتابع: "جميع المسيحيين برفح بلا استثناء غادروها مهجرين مرحلين، وهم فى حالة بكاء وغضب من إهمال الدولة لهم بعد 30 سنة من الإقامة فى رفح، عاصرنا فيها عاصرت كل الأحداث، بل كنا نعيش فى قلب الأحداث، وأبلغنا الأمن ولم يهتم أحد، وعندما ذهبت للمحافظ، فقال سيتم نقلكم للعمل بالعريش، بدلا من تأميننا هناك".

ويذكر أن كنيسة رفح تعرضت لعدة تفجيرات لتدميرها وحرقها، وكتبت عليها عبارات تطالب المسيحيين الرحيل والمغادرة وشتائم أخرى، بل تم حرق الإنجيل، وكتابة عبارات تهديدات للمسحيين لعدم العودة، وتم العثور على عدة أحزمة ناسفة ومتفجرات فيها أيضا.

ومن جانبه قال الشيخ مرعى عرار المتحدث باسم الدعوة السلفية برفح: "نحن ضد ما يحدث من اعتدا على المسيحيين إطلاقا، وأن ما حدث لا يخدم إلا الأعداء، وهدفه إلهاء الشعب المصرى عن المخطط الأكبر والأزمة الكبرى التى تعيشها مصر، مضيفا "نحن مهددون من الداخل والخارج".






































http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=798960&SecID=12


----------



## jajageorge (27 سبتمبر 2012)

هجرة جماعية للأسر المسيحية من رفح.. تهديدات بالقتل وحرق البيوت وراء الهجرة.. والكنيسة تطالب بالتصدى لمخططات الترحيل.. والمحافظ يصدر نشرة نقل جماعية للموظفين المسيحيين بدلا من تأمين المنطقة


الخميس، 27 سبتمبر 2012 - 16:00
 الأنبا قزمان راعى كنائس شمال سيناء 
رفح - عبد الحليم سالم

تأبى محافظة شمال سيناء أن تغيب عن المشهد العام فى مصر، فكلما هدأت الأمور فى نطاق العمليات العسكرية اشتعلت فى مناطق أخرى، لعل آخرها اعتزام قرابة 23 أسرة مسيحية ترك ديارها وممتلكاتها فى رفح، للنجاة بحياتها من العناصر المتشددة التى تهددها، والتى أطلقت النار على أحد المتاجر المسيحية برفح.

وتسود حالة من القلق والخوف والغضب الأسر المسيحية المقيمة فى رفح جراء إطلاق النار على محل تاجر مسيحى يدعى أبو جورج يوم أمس الأول، ونتيجة استمرار التهديدات لهم بمغادرة المكان، وخوفا على أطفالها الصغار وطلاب المدارس جراء التهديدات المتصاعدة، فى ظل انفلات أمنى غير مسبوق وانعدام تواجد الأمن فى المنطقة، والمفاجأة أن رفح بعد 30 سنة باتت خالية من المسيحيين، كل الأسر التى تعيش فى رفح هاجرت، وتركت بيوتها ومحلاتها ومدارس أولادها، وانتقلت للعيش عند أسر أخرى فى العريش، مما أدى لارتفاع الإيجارات بشكل جنونى. 

ولكن الأمر المثير للدهشة، هو أن يأمر محافظ شمال سيناء اللواء سيد حرحور بنقل الموظفين الأقباط، بنشرة ندب جماعية للعمل بالعريش، بدلا من توفير الأمن والاستقرار لهم، وذلك تأكيدا لما سبق وانفرد به "اليوم السابع" حول نية المسيحيين المغادرة إثر منشورات تهديديه لهم. 

سيناء باتت فى أخطر مراحلها بعد تهجير المسيحيين، سيأتى الدور على المسلمين من أبناء الوادى ثم بقية المسلمين لليتم ترك رفح إمارة للجماعات المسلحة المتشددة المقربة من حماس. 

البداية كما يقول الأنبا قزمان راعى كنائس شمال سيناء الأسقف العام، كانت بمنشور تم تركه فى محلين تجاريين يطالب المسيحيين بالمغادرة وإلا سيتعرضون للقتل، فتم إبلاغ الأمن عن المنشور، ورغم القلق إلا أن الأهالى لم تغادر والأمن لم يتحرك، لكن أول أمس تعرض محل تجار ملك أبو جورج أحد المسيحيين لإطلاق نار كثيف ليلا، وصاحبه بداخله، لكن الله نجاه وتحطم المحل، وبعد إطلاق النار فى المنطقة لم يجد المسيحيون من يحميهم فغادرت كل الأسر المسيحية رفح وتتواجد حاليا فى العريش. 

وأضاف الأنبا قزمان: "هذا ليس حلا أن نترك أرضنا الأرض المقدسة أرض الأنبياء، الحل أن تبسط الدولة نفوذها على الحدود، وأن تحمى أبناءها، وألا تتركها مفتوحة للجماعات المسلحة، لأنه المرحلة الثانية سيتم تهجير بقية الأهالى، وتسيطر هذه الجماعات على المنطقة"، مشيرا إلى حالة من الغضب العارم لدى المسيحيين فى سيناء جراء ما يحدث. 

الأنبا ميخائيل انطون من كنيسة العريش قال فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع": "للأسف الأسر فى رفح تلقت تهديدات كثيرة، وأطلق النار على محل تاجر، ومع التهديدات المستمرة، لم تجد هذه الأسر إلا المغادرة خوافا على حياتهم، مضيفا "سبق وتعرضت الكنيسة فى رفح لإحراق وتفجير وتشويه دون تحرك لضبط العناصر التى تفعل ذلك". 

إيهاب لويس أحد المهجرين من رفح، وكان يعمل مدرسا، قال لـ"اليوم السابع"، "كنت فى رفح وغادرت خوفا على حياة أسرتى، بيتى معرض لأن يحرق فى أى وقت، محل أبو جورج أجبروه على بيعه ورموا بضاعته فى الشارع، حياتى كلها تغيرت، عندى أسرة وأطفال، الوضع فى رفح صعب تهديدات ليل نهار، وأبناؤنا منذ أسبوع وهم لا يذهبون للمدارس، والحل كما يراه المحافظ صدور نشرة نقل جماعى لنا للعريش"، متسائلا: "كيف أعيش فى العريش والإيجارات مرتفعة"؟، مطالبا بتوفير مساكن لهم من المحافظة. 

وأضاف "كنت أخاف أن أمارس عملى مع التلاميذ فى رفح، كانت نظرات البعض لى صعبة وكأننى أجنبى أعيش بينهم"، موضحا أن كل ذلك كان بعد الثورة لكن الأوضاع قبلها كانت رائعة، وكانت العلاقة أروع مع المسلمين". 

وتابع: "جميع المسيحيين برفح بلا استثناء غادروها مهجرين مرحلين، وهم فى حالة بكاء وغضب من إهمال الدولة لهم بعد 30 سنة من الإقامة فى رفح، عاصرنا فيها عاصرت كل الأحداث، بل كنا نعيش فى قلب الأحداث، وأبلغنا الأمن ولم يهتم أحد، وعندما ذهبت للمحافظ، فقال سيتم نقلكم للعمل بالعريش، بدلا من تأميننا هناك". 

ويذكر أن كنيسة رفح تعرضت لعدة تفجيرات لتدميرها وحرقها، وكتبت عليها عبارات تطالب المسيحيين الرحيل والمغادرة وشتائم أخرى، بل تم حرق الإنجيل، وكتابة عبارات تهديدات للمسحيين لعدم العودة، وتم العثور على عدة أحزمة ناسفة ومتفجرات فيها أيضا. 

ومن جانبه قال الشيخ مرعى عرار المتحدث باسم الدعوة السلفية برفح: "نحن ضد ما يحدث من اعتدا على المسيحيين إطلاقا، وأن ما حدث لا يخدم إلا الأعداء، وهدفه إلهاء الشعب المصرى عن المخطط الأكبر والأزمة الكبرى التى تعيشها مصر، مضيفا "نحن مهددون من الداخل والخارج". 


 

 

             اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*الأنبا بسنتى: نطالب المسئولين بحماية أقباط رفح*

*
طالب الأنبا بسنتى، أسقف حلوان والمعصرة، عضو المجمع المقدس، المسئولين بالدولة ومحافظ شمال سيناء بحماية أقباط رفح من الاعتداء عليهم من قبل متشددين.

 وقال بسنتى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنه فى حالة خروج الأقباط هربًا من الاعتداء أو قيام المحافظ باتخاذ قرار بنقل أعمالهم إلى العريش، فيجب أن يؤخذ ذلك على أنه حل وقائى وليس علاجيًا، فالعلاج يكمن فى تفعيل قيم المواطنة والوحدة الوطنية وتفعيل المبدأ الإسلامى "لهم مالنا وعليهم ماعلينا".

 وأكد بسنتى، أن تلك الاعتداءات متكررة ولها نماذج مختلفة فى مناطق عديدة بصور مختلفة، ولكن منبع الفكر المتشدد واحد.

 وتمنى بسنتى ألاّ تصل أحداث رفح لما وصلت إليه أحداث دهشور قائلا: "يارب نجى البلد".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*◄"اليوم السابع": تهجير 9 عائلات مسيحية من رفح إلى العريش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*◄كاهن كنيسة بالعريش: تهجير المسيحيين من رفح بناء على تعليمات المحافظ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*◄تهجير 9 أسر مسيحية من رفح للعريش خوفاً من تهديدات الإرهابيين.. قزمان: الحل أن تبسط الدولة نفوذها وليس أن نهجر أرض الأنبياء.. راعى الكنيسة: الأهالى هجروا أراضيهم بعد إطلاق النار على محل تاجر مسيحى*


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2012)

سلامك يا رب.. أستر كل مظلوم ونور عقل وقلب كل ظالم..


----------



## منمونة منمونة (27 سبتمبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> سلامك يا رب.. أستر كل مظلوم ونور عقل وقلب كل ظالم..



اللهم امين

​


----------



## jajageorge (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الأنبا قزمان أسقف عام شمال سيناء لم أدل بأية تصريحات لمواقع إسلامية
2012-09-28 14:49:36 



 قال الأنبا قزمان، أسقف عام شمال سيناء، إنه لم يدل بأية تصريحات لمواقع إسلامية ولم يصرح إلا لـ"اليوم السابع"، مؤكدا أن الأسر القبطية غادرت فعلا رفح وتقيم فى العريش، وأن بعضها يجرى نقل أثاثه وممتلكاته من رفح فى ظل الحالة الأمنية المتردية، وخوفا على حياتهم.

وقال القس ميخائيل أنطون، إن الأسر لا تزال تسرع فى نقل منازلها إلى العريش وإنها بصدد التصرف فى الممتلكات، مطالبا بتدخل عاجل قبل فوات الأوان وتمنى بسط الأمن على رفح. 

من جانبه عقب الناشط السيناوى والروائى مسعد أبو فجر، على ما يحدث قائلا: هذا يدل على أن حرب "مرسى" على سيناء انهزم فيها، وخصوم "مرسى" يسيطرون على الأرض بالفعل، ولأن المسيحيين هم الحلقة الأضعف فى رفح، تم البدء بهم، ثم سيتم تهجير الباقى والسيطرة على مناطق رفح والشيخ زويد ثم العريش ثم بئر العبد، ثم تضيع سيناء كلها، وتصبح تحت سيطرة الجماعات. 

وأضاف، علمت أن وزيرا بريطانياً زار سيناء فى سرية، وبالتالى سيناء دخلت ملف التدويل، وباتت قضية دولية والأمر يتعاظم والكرة فى ملعب الشعب الآن، إما المرسى وإما سيناء، وعليكم الاختيار، مضيفًا: هذا المناخ يشير إلى ضياع سيناء. 

تزامنا مع الموقف قال إيهاب لويس، مدرس وأحد المهجرين من رفح، إنهم حاليا يقومون بنقل أثاث المنازل من رفح للهرب بحياتهم والبحث عن مأوى فى العريش، وأوضح أن من ينفى تهجير الأقباط عليه أن يذهب ليرى بعينه ما تعرضنا له من تهديدات، وقال إن الأقباط مشغولون بنقل أثاثهم إلى منازل جديدة بالعريش.


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*طالب عمرو موسى، المرشح السابق فى انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، ورئيس حزب المؤتمر، بسرعة التحقيق، فى التهجير القسرى، لأسر قبطية من رفح بموافقة المحافظ*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*بيان من الكاتدرائية المرقسية عن تهجير الأقباط من رفح

*[YOUTUBE]aT-r5SJ8BHA#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عـاجل من مستشار الرئيس حول تهجير متطرفين لمسيحيي رفح 






New


قال الدكتور أيمن الصياد، مستشار الرئيس محمد مرسي، إنه ينتظر بيانًا رسميًا مسئولاً يضع موضوع مسيحييّ رفح في حجمه الحقيقي؛ بلا تهوين أو تهويل، مضيفًا: "المصارحة هي الحل".
وأضاف، في تغريدة على حسابه بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر": لماذا نحتاج أن نقول كل مرة إن المستشار ليس جزءًا من السلطة التنفيذية.. وأنه صاحب رأي؛ قيمته أن يظل مستقلا لا أكثر ولا أقل، وذلك ردًا عل تساؤلات حول الدور الذي يجب أن يقوم به حول تلك القضية.

الاهــــــرام


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*رئيس الوزراء يصرح انه لا يوجد ترحيل للأقباط من رفح ..... بل هى أجراءات لضمان سلاماتهم .....

سلامات يا بدنجان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*تضارب تصاريح مؤسسة الرياسة مع تصريح رياسة الوزراء

طالب الرئيس "محمد مرسي" محافظ شمال سيناء وكافة الأجهزة الأمنية برفح ببذل المزيد من الجهود لعودة الأسر القبطية التي غادرت منازلها برفح في أقرب وقت ممكن.

وقال ياسر علي المتحدث الرسمي باسم الرئاسة في تصريحات صحفية: إن الرئيس أمر بتوافر أكبر قدر من الحماية بسيناء وطالب بعودة الأسر في أقرب وقت، مشيرا إلي أن مؤسسة الرئاسة لا تقبل بهذا الوضع لأي مواطن مصري، والأقباط مواطنون لهم الحق الكامل في البقاء في منازلهم وتوفير الحماية الكاملة لهم.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*يمكن يا استاذى دى رياسه تانيه غير الرياسه الاولانيه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*للمرة الأولى.. نزول الشرطة العسكرية لشمال سيناء لحماية أقباط رفح

قالت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء إن قوات الجيش نزلت إلى مدينة رفح لتأمين الأقباط فى استجابة لما انفرد "اليوم السابع" بنشره حول تهجير الأقب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*عشرات الأقباط يتظاهرون أمام الاتحادية للتنديد بتهجير مسيحيى رفح

يشهد محيط قصر رئاسة الاتحادية، تظاهرة لعشرات الأقباط، للتنديد بتهجير أسر قبطية برفح إلى العريش*


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عموماً مش حد يقلق أنا نازل ادور على الدولة وجاي حالاً
وعلى رأي المثل: میں ریاست کے لئے تلاش کیا گیا اور اس کی دادی کھو​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يريدونها امارة اسلامية  ؟؟؟
> المسيحين اهل واصل هذا الوطن لن تسطيعوا ان تخرجوهم منهم بهجميتكم هذة


تمام كدا
وشايف يا استاذى ايمن كلام استاذى جرجس
ايةعلى المسييحين
علشانانت بتقول انومصر وطن
المسييحين والمسلمين وحدةوطنية 
ودا غلط انااحترم رايك استاذى
ايمن لكن احب اقولك من خلال  راى استاذى 
جرجس انوالمسييحين وطنهم هومصر وعايشين فى 
مصر قبل ما المسلمين يعيشو فيهااااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*مسيرة من أمام الاتحادية إلى شارع الكربة لرفض تهجير الأقباط من سيناء 

انطلقت مسيرة من متظاهرى الأقباط بشارع إبراهيم اللقانى من أمام قصر الاتحادية إلى شارع الكربة، لمطالبة الرئيس محمد مرسى بوقف تهجير الأقباط من سيناء.*


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تمام كدا
> وشايف يا استاذى ايمن كلام استاذى جرجس
> ايةعلى المسييحين
> علشانانت بتقول انومصر وطن
> ...



يا جميل انا باتكلم لا من جهة التحيز لدين، أنا متحيز للمصريين حتى لو كانوا هندوس والا حتى من أهل الحجر، المشكلة كلها أن هذه نظرة الناس [ مسيحي ومسلم ] يعني مش نظرة [ لمواطن مصري ] !!! طب تعمل ايه في المسلم اللي بقى مسيحي والا مسيحي بقى مسلم !!! هل نقول أنه اصبح غريب ومش مصري !!! وبعدين اللي بتتكلم عليه ده مصري والا امريكي يعني والا ايه نوعه !!! أنا مش باتكلم على وحدة وطنية، انا باتكلم عن *المصري ومش يهمني دينة أيه المهم أنه يكون مصري، ومش مهم عايش من امتى، المهم مصري والا مش مصري* !!!!!!!!!

أحنا لازم بل من الضروري جداً نغير نظرتنا الضيقة ونتكلم عن *المصري* والمصري فقط، ونغير لهجة مسيحي قبطي ومسيحي هندي ومسلم والا هندوسي، لأن طالما هذه اللهجة [ أن هذا من أصل البلد، وهذا مش من أصلها ]، يبقى مش نستغرب من الكلام الذي يُقال وهذا الصراع الغريب والمُعيب والرهيب الذي يهدد الدولة ويجعلها ممزقة، لازم ومن الضروري وحتماً بل وسريعاً جداً نتغير كلنا معاً، لأن كما هي المشكلة عند المسلم المتعصب الذي يقول أن هذه أرض إسلام، هكذا المسيحي المتعصب الذي يقول هذه أرض المسيحية، وأرض الأقباط، مع أن الرب يسوع نفسه قالها صريحة منيعة: مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم، فلنتعلم إذن كيف نحيا *كما يحق للوطن والمواطنة ، نحيا مصريين فعلاً، *وليس مسيحي ومسلم، وقبطي وبازلتي، ودُرزي والا يؤمن بالماو ماو، لنخرج خارج اللهجة الدينية نهائياً، طالما نحن نتكلم عن وطن ومواطنة، لأننا مصريين، وهانظل مصريين مهما ما كان لوننا والا عقيدتنا ... النعمة معك
​


----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)

المجلس الملى: صبر الأقباط نفد 






كتب ـ عبدالوهاب شعبان:


أعرب المجلس الملي السكندري عن استيائه من تهجير أقباط رفح، لافتا إلى أن السبب في تلك الممارسات هو التمييز السافر ضد الأقباط، على حد قوله.
وتساءل المجلس الملي في بيان له، حصلت "بوابة الوفد"على نسخة منه- ماذا يراد من الأقباط بالضبط؟..
وأضاف البيان أن صبر الأقباط نفد، في حين أنهم لا يريدون سوى حقوقهم التي كفلها الدستور، إلى جانب أمن وسلامة الوطن.


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*مناخوليا قيادة مصر ......



​*


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*أين أنتِ يا مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*تظاهر العشرات أمام القصر الرئاسة بالعروبة، تنديدا بتهجير أقباط رفح بعد تهديدهم 
بالقتل من قبل متشددين.

وهتف المتظاهرون:
قول ما تخافشي القبطي مش هايمشي

سينا لكل المصريين مش لحماس ولا لفلسطين

يا مصري ساكت ليه قطعوا لسانك ولا إيه

ياللي ساكت على التهجير بكرة هاتبقى عبد أجير

مصر دولة للجميع مش للمرشد والقطيع.​
وطالب المتظاهرون بتفعيل فوري وسريع للقانون واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة تجاه الممارسات القمعية التي تمارس ضدهم ومطالبة الدولة باتخاذ كافة الاجراءات الممكنة لمعاقبة المعتدين وحماية كل مواطن في مصر أي كان دينة أو فكره أو معتقده.

وشارك في تظاهرة اليوم كل من حركة علمانيون وحركة الحقوق المدنية للمسيحيين.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*انتهاء مسيرة الأقباط المطالبين بعدم تهجير الأسر المسيحية من أمام "الاتحادية"

انتهت مسيرة الأقباط الذين يطالبون الدكتور محمد مرسى بعدم تهجير أقباط سيناء من أرضهم؛ لأن لديهم حقاً فى الدستور مثلهم مثل أى مواطن مصرى، وجابت المسيرة التى انطلقت بشارع الأهرام وإبراهيم اللقانى وشارع القربة وشارع بغداد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشايخ سيناء يطالبون «الأقباط المهجَّرين» بالعودة







 							Sat, 09/29/2012 - 20:31 




 


انتقد مشايخ قبائل ونشطاء  سياسيون فى سيناء تهجير عائلات  قبطية من مدينة رفح بعد تهديدهم بالقتل من  قبل بعض العناصر الجهادية  وحملوا، فى تصريحات لـ«المصرى اليوم»، الدولة  مسؤولية هذه الأحداث بسبب  غياب دورها فى سيناء، وطالبوا «المهجرين»  بالعودة. وقال الشيخ إبراهيم  أبوعليان، شيخ قبيلة السواركة، إن الحكومة هى  المسؤول الأول عن هذه  الأحداث، معتبرا أن المحافظة «تتخبط» وليست لديها  رؤية واضحة للتعامل مع  هذه الأمور، وتساءل: «إذا كانت الحكومة فاشلة فى  التعاطى مع مشكلة تهجير  10 أسر من مدينتهم، فكيف ستتعامل مع مشاكل المحافظة  ككل؟».
وأضاف: «الدولة بها أزمة إدارة واضحة، والوضع خطير جداً   وسيناء مستباحة، ومن الواضح أن هناك من يريد إشعال أزمة وتفجير فتنة   طائفية، ولذلك لابد من حل سريع لمعالجتها يتناسب مع قوة الحدث». وانتقد   «أبوعليان» غياب دور جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بصفتهم الحزب الحاكم فى مصر   حالياً، وقال: «الإخوان ليس لهم أى دور اجتماعى أو سياسى أو اقتصادى فى   سيناء مقارنة بالحزب الوطنى المنحل، وبرغم كل مآخذنا عليه فإنه كان يتحرك   سريعاً لحل مثل هذه المشكلات».
كما طالب «أبوعليان» بدور أكثر قوة للأزهر فى سيناء، حيث يغيب تماما هناك، تاركا الساحة للأفكار المتطرفة، على حد قوله.
من جهته قال الشيخ محمد الجبالى من قبيلة الجبالية: «بعيدا  عن  انتمائى القبلى فأنا شيخ سلفى وأرفض هذا الكلام تماما، فالأقباط شركاء  فى  الوطن وليس لدينا فى الدين الإسلامى أو العرف أو التقاليد ما ينص على  طردهم  من ديارهم، ورسولنا الكريم حثنا على حق الجار ولم يقل لنا إذا كان  هذا  الجار مسلما أم لا».
*
*وأضاف  «الجبالى»: «نبهنا على  منابر المساجد أن هذا الفعل غير سوى ويؤدى بالناس  إلى التهلكة»، مشيرا إلى  أن «المجموعة التى قامت بتهجير إخوتنا الأقباط من  ديارهم هى مجموعة خرجت  على الحاكم والمحكومين، وما تقوم به ليس من الدين  فى شىء».*​* 


سياسة
المصري اليوم
*​


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ما عندي تعليق آخر غير ما قلته سابقاً وعندي كل الحق فيه
*أين أنتِ يا مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*​


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*أين أنت يا مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
 Where are you, Egypt
 Où êtes-vous, Egypte
 Dove sei, Egitto
 Neredesin, Mısır'dır*
*Где ты, Египта
 Πού είσαι, Αίγυπτος
 آپ کہاں ہیں، مصر*​


----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عمرو أديب : إذا تم السكوت عن تهجير أقباط من رفح سيتم تهجيرهم من مناطق أخرى 



9/29/2012 10:15 PM

أعرب الإعلامي عمرو أديب عن أسفه وحزنه عن تهجير عائلات قبطية من مدينة رفح في شمال سيناء ، مشيرا الي انه لو تم السكوت علي هذا التهجير سيتم في مدن اخرى مليئة بالعائلات المسيحية ، حيث أن الوضع بهذه الطريقة خطير وسيؤدى الي إنفجار الأوضاع .


وأكد اديب خلال تقديمه لبرنامجه القاهرة اليوم علي قناة اوربت ، أن الوضع خطير للغاية في سيناء ، والدول الغربية تنظر الي هذه الأوضاع بعين من الترقب والحذر وهذا سيؤثر بالطبع علي الإستثمار والإقتصاد المصرى المتعثر بالأساس .


وأضاف أديب ان السياسيين غارقين في مشاكلهم وصراعتهم ويتركون المشاكل الخطيرة في سيناء وغيرها ، موضحا ان حزب النور الأن دليلا علي ذلك وان السلفيين يصارعون أنفسهم من أجل السلطة بعيدا ان مبادىء الدين الذين يمثلونه ، قائلا " هل الإسلام يرضي عن هذه الصراعات ؟ "


الفجر


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*السيد المحترم  محمد مريسي عيسي العياط لقد تكلمت كثيرا عن تهجير الفلسطنيين وتدافع عنهم حتي في مجلس الامن تتكلم عنهم اما انت الان اين في تهجير الاقباط في مصر وعجبي​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*الكاتدرائية تتهم الأمن بالتقصير فى حماية أقباط رفح


أصدرت الكاتدرائية المرقسية، مساء أمس السبت، بيانا بشأن تهجير الأقباط قسريا من بيوتهم فى رفح، وجاء منددا بتهجير الأسر القبطية من المحافظات، قسريا تارة، وبالتهديد تارة أخرى، مشيرا إلى تكرار هذا الأمر، فى مناطق العامرية، ودهشور، ختاما بتلقى أسر قبطية فى رفح، تهديدات من أجل إجبارهم على الرحيل من مساكنهم.

 واتهم البيان الأجهزة المسئولة بالتقصير، فى اتخاذ إجراءاتها ضد هذه الانتهاكات والتهديدات، التى تتلقاها الأسر القبطية، على الرغم من كشف أجهزة الإعلام المختلفة عن هذا الأمر، منذ أكثر من شهر تقريبا.

 وناشد البيان أجهزة الأمن بضرورة توفير الجانب الأمنى لهذه الأسر المصرية، التى لها الحق فى أن تعيش فى بيوتها آمنة.

 كما طالب البيان بضرورة تصدى الأجهزة المسئولة، لمثل هذه المحاولات، التى تريد إظهار أجهزة الدولة ومؤسساتها الأمنية فى صورة عاجزة، عن توفير الأمن لمواطنيها.

 وتابع البيان قائلا: "من منطلق واجبنا الوطنى، نطالب الدولة بضرورة تقديم كافة الخدمات الأمنية، لجميع مواطنيها على السواء، الذين لهم الحق فى العيش فى أمن وأمان، وكذلك ضرورة تأمين الحدود المصرية، من كل عدو يستهدفها".*


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ولا حياةً لمن تُنادي
*________________________________
___________________________
___________________*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*اجتماع بين قادة الجيش الثانى ومشايخ شمال سيناء لتأمين أقباط رفح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*عودة 5 أسر مسيحية إلى رفح بعد إرسال قوات الجيش لتأمين المدينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*6 أسر قبطية ترفض العودة إلى رفح وتنتظر لقاء المحافظ بالكنيسة*


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2012)

عشان الاقباط يبقوا امنين فى  وطنهم لازم الجيش ينزل يحميهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مصر خسرت الكثير فى الفترة الاخيرة ومازالت تخسر


----------



## jajageorge (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*لقاء مع أسرة مسيحية في رفح .. في صباح ON*

[YOUTUBE]oSPeCcndtFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*الكرامة: تهجير أقباط سيناء كارثة وطنية وبداية التحول لدولة طائفية

أكد حزب الكرامة، أن ما يثار من أخبار متواترة وسريعة عن تهجير للأخوة الأقباط من شمال سيناء، نتيجة تهديد من قبل جماعات متطرفة، يمثل كارثة وطنية كبرى، لأن استهداف الأقباط يعنى بداية تحول مصر من دولة وطنية الى دولة طوائف متقاتلة، وهو الأمر الذى ندعوا الله أن يلهمنا الوعى والصبر والحكمة على تداركه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*طارق الزمر: ما يثار حول تهجير الأقباط مؤامرة على الثورة المصرية


وصف طارق الزمر القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية فى تصريح خاص لـ "اليوم السابع" ما يثار حول تهجير الأقباط، بالمؤامرة التى تحاك ضد مصر وثورتها، وقال إن إثارة الفتنة الطائفية هو أمر ضد الدولة وضد الثورة.

 وأضاف أن إعلام الفلول يسير فى اتجاه تأجيج الفتنة الطائفية، مطالبا بأن يتم استيعاب الأقباط فى مصر، وإفهامهم أن قلة منهم تحاول تأجيج الفتن وإثارة النعرة الطائفية.

 وعن إمكانية التصالح مع رموز النظام السابق، شريطة عودة أموالهم، قال الزمر: "نحن فى حاجة ماسة إلى تنحية رموز النظام عن الحياة السياسية على الأقل لمدة 10 سنوات، وبعدها من الممكن أن يعودوا ويشاركوا، شريطة ألا يكونوا مطلوبين على ذمة قضايا"، جاء ذلك على هامش مؤتمر الجماعة لنصرة الرسول  فى أسيوط.*


----------



## jajageorge (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شاهد تعليق طارق الزمر على تهجير الاقباط 
2012-10-02 1013 





 طارق الزمر: ما يثار حول تهجير الأقباط مؤامرة على الثورة المصرية 

وصف طارق الزمر القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية فى تصريح خاص لـ "اليوم السابع" ما يثار حول تهجير الأقباط، بالمؤامرة التى تحاك ضد مصر وثورتها، وقال إن إثارة الفتنة الطائفية هو أمر ضد الدولة وضد الثورة. 

وأضاف أن إعلام الفلول يسير فى اتجاه تأجيج الفتنة الطائفية، مطالبا بأن يتم استيعاب الأقباط فى مصر، وإفهامهم أن قلة منهم تحاول تأجيج الفتن وإثارة النعرة الطائفية. 

وعن إمكانية التصالح مع رموز النظام السابق، شريطة عودة أموالهم، قال الزمر: "نحن فى حاجة ماسة إلى تنحية رموز النظام عن الحياة السياسية على الأقل لمدة 10 سنوات، وبعدها من الممكن أن يعودوا ويشاركوا، شريطة ألا يكونوا مطلوبين على ذمة قضايا"، جاء ذلك على هامش مؤتمر الجماعة لنصرة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فى أسيوط.


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*وصول 7 مجنزرات لرفح لتأمين الأقباط والبحث عن فلسطينيين


وصلت إلى مدينة رفح عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، 7 مجنزرات تابعة لقوات الجيش، وذلك لتأمين منازل ومحلات أقباط رفح. 

 وقالت مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان إن المجنزرات تمشط عدة مناطق فى محيط ميدان الجندى المجهول، كما قامت قوات من حرس الحدود بمداهمة عشرات المنازل الحدودية برفح بحثاً عن عناصر فلسطينية تسللت إلى المنطقة.

 فى السياق نفسه، تتمركز 4 مدرعات و3 سيارات تابعة للشرطة العسكرية بالقرب من عدة متاجر قبطية لتأمينها، إلا أن أصحاب المتاجر القبطية مازالوا يغلقونها فى انتظار تحسن الأوضاع الأمنية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*"القومى لحقوق الإنسان" يرسل غدًا بعثة لتقصى الحقائق حول أقباط رفح*

*
قرر المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، إرسال بعثة تقصى حقائق إلى مدينة رفح بشمال سيناء، حول الأحداث التى وقعت تجاه الأقباط هناك.

 وتهدف البعثة إلى التعرف على الأوضاع فى مدينة رفح وإعداد تقرير إلى رئاسة المجلس بعد الانتهاء من عملها، ومن المقرر أن تصل البعثة إلى مدينة رفح غدا، الخميس.

 ويرأس البعثة حنا جرجس، التى تضم مريان ملاك كامل، ومحمد أحمد العزب، ووائل أحمد خليل، ويرافق البعثة اثنان من الباحثين بالأمانة العامة للمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان.*


----------

